# problems with Samba



## veron (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi there

im running FreeBSD on my old Thinkpad, it serves as DSL-Router and Fileserver ... a few days ago i decided to upgrade from FreeeBSD 7 to 8 (clean install) and so far everything runs fine but Samba is causing troubles. Im using the smb.conf that ran fine on the old installation so i think its not causing the troubles. 
Samba simply refuses to work, it takes forever to start-up or shut-down when using the start/stop-scripts ... once it runs it wont run for long and the file-transfer from my windows-machine will stall after just a few megabytes ...
I tryed version 3.0 and 3.3 ... both with the same symthoms....

in /var/log/smbd.smbd there a lots of entries like this:


```
[2010/03/23 20:00:44,  0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_connect(103)
  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost:631 - Operation timed out
```

and entries like this:


```
[2010/03/23 22:28:10,  0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_pcap_load_async(432)
  cups_pcap_load_async: reinit_after_fork() failed
[2010/03/23 22:28:10,  0] lib/util.c:smb_panic(1673)
  PANIC (pid 54235): cups_pcap_load_async: reinit_after_fork() failed
[2010/03/23 22:28:10,  0] lib/util.c:log_stack_trace(1777)
  BACKTRACE: 8 stack frames:
   #0 0x12d34e5 <smb_panic+133> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
   #1 0x1297e01 <cups_cache_reload+689> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
   #2 0x1293f3e <pcap_cache_reload+270> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
   #3 0x129b322 <load_printers+34> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
   #4 0x1531031 <reload_printers+321> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
   #5 0x10dff55 <check_reload+309> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
```


maybe this has something to do with it? i have set "load printers = no" in my smb.conf so i dont know why cups is even trying to do anything ... there is no printer connected and cups shouldnt run at all.

im running out of ideas ... maybe someone has a hint for me,

many thanks is advance.

PS: my very simple smb.conf:

```
[global]
        workgroup = myhome
        server string = router
        security = user
        hosts allow = 192.168.10.
        security = share
        load printers = no
        log file = /var/log/smbd.%m
        max log size = 50
        encrypt passwords = yes
#       socket options = TCP_NODELAY
        oplocks = false
[veron] comment = Everyones Share
        hide dot files = no
        path = /home/joe
        read only = no
        guest ok = yes
        writable = yes
        public = yes
        directory mask = 0777
        create mask = 0666
```


----------



## JimW (Mar 24, 2010)

If you don't need printing capabilities, try adding the following to the *[Global]* section....


```
load printers = No
printing = bsd
printcap name = /dev/null
disable spoolss = Yes
```

See if that does the trick.

Good Luck.


----------



## veron (Mar 25, 2010)

JimW said:
			
		

> If you don't need printing capabilities, try adding the following to the *[Global]* section....
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



and it does the trick  everything runs smooth now .... many thanks!


----------

